
The Beauty of Pattern Matching in Elixir - alvises
https://www.poeticoding.com/the-beauty-of-pattern-matching-in-elixir/
======
alvises
One of the reasons I fell in love with Elixir is pattern matching and how it
can be extensively used all over the code!

In this video we see pattern matching with tuples, lists and maps, a bit of
control flow and recursion.

